# Power X axis feed for your import mill



## Tmate (Aug 14, 2020)

Around 30 years ago I added this power feed to the longitudinal axis on my Enco bench knee mill.  It cost something like $150 at the time, and was far from being the best available.  Of course it was intended for a totally different mill, so I had to make a couple of adaptor plates and add some shims.

Yet, for all this time it has performed flawlessly and has made the mill a pleasure to use.  Similar power feeds are available on amazon for just a few dollars more than I paid for mine.  The following link is to a Mophorn X axis power feed for $184.99.  It would undoubtedly need some adapting to fit your particular mill.






						Mophorn Al-310S Power Feed X-Axis 450 in-lb Torque, Power Feed Milling Machine 0-200PRM, Power Table Feed Mill 110V, for Bridgeport and Similar Knee Type Milling Machines - - Amazon.com
					

Mophorn Al-310S Power Feed X-Axis 450 in-lb Torque, Power Feed Milling Machine 0-200PRM, Power Table Feed Mill 110V, for Bridgeport and Similar Knee Type Milling Machines - - Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com


----------

